# Holi Colors for Bath Bomb?



## sdunakey (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been looking for colorants for Bath Bombs.  Has anyone ever tried Holi colors for this?  They are usually made with cornstarch which can be in a bath bomb but I am wondering what it will do when it is in the tub.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry, I've never heard of Holi Colors. The colorants must be skin safe to use for bath bombs. I use mica or the FD&C colorants from WSP.

I googled them and don't think I would use them at all.  Just states non-toxic and stains.


----------



## milky (Jul 19, 2016)

Depends on their ingredients. Even if they say "non-toxic," try to find out what dyes are used to color the cornstarch and see if they might also be in listed bath bomb ingredients. Holi powders often stain if they get wet, soo... Do a test batch.


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 19, 2016)

sdunakey said:


> I've been looking for colorants for Bath Bombs.  Has anyone ever tried Holi colors for this?  They are usually made with cornstarch which can be in a bath bomb but I am wondering what it will do when it is in the tub.



I would be wary of these.  Not because the dye might be dangerous, but because they are sort of intended to stain.  So I would stick with small amounts of cosmetic grade mica or colors specifically made for bath bombs.



shunt2011 said:


> Sorry, I've never heard of Holi Colors.   The colorants must be skin safe to use for bath bombs.  I use mica or the FD&C colorants from WSP.



Holi is the Festival of Colors around February.  People wear white clothes, and then go out into the street where people throw brightly colored powdered pigments on them.  

I love looking at pictures of the celebration.  Everyone always looks so happy and joyful, and the colors are amazing.  No one seems to mind the mess it makes.


----------



## shaan (Jul 23, 2016)

I love holi!! But there are so many varieties colors available. I don't know which country you are from, but in India vendors sell many varieties of colorants, skin safe,perfumed,non-toxic, but they are available on very low rates. And as far as i know, organic pigments  are costly. And they would even stain your bath tub.


----------



## sdunakey (Jul 25, 2016)

*Thanks all for advice*

Thank you all for the advice.  I have ordered a couple of know bath bomb colorants.  Best the be safe I think.  

*Color blast colors*

after posting this the other day, I had resigned myself to staying safe and using colorants designated for bath bombs.  However, today I was at Michaels and found a bag of color powder called Color Blast.  It is $1.99 for 1.8 oz and it comes in some of the colors I was looking for like Purple.  I thought it was worth the price to run some experiments.  First I filled a white corning ware dish with water and swirled around about a teaspoon of the powder.  It is like a fine mica powder with a little added glitter.  It did stick to the side of the bowl some.  It made the water a pretty color but there was a little of the glitter film on the top of the water.  I have seen some people use Mica for color in small amounts and have heard that those also film up on the water surface.  I left this water sit for about 30 minutes.  After that time, I poured our the water.  There was a bit of a pinkish film on the bowl but a quick rinse with clean water washed it away.  I felt more testing was needed.  I put together enough ingredients to make just one bath bomb.  This I did in a small paper bowl. I used 2 teeny tiny scoops of color measring it out with one of the scoops that comes with my mica powders from Rustic Essentials.   The purple color did not stain the paper bowl or my hands as I stirred in the color.  Next I filled the bathtub and plunked in the bath bomb.  It made nice purple bubbles but did not really color the water.  Draining the water was much the same as the bowl test.  A little pink was left in the tub but a quick rinse washed it all down.  The ingredients on the packaging say Corn Starch, Red 27, Blue 1, Mica, Titanium Dioxide.  
So what do 'yall think.  Would you use this in bath bombs?  Is a little residual floating color acceptable?


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Aug 29, 2016)

I was hoping to find answers to your very question on the Color Blast powder found at Michael's.  I got a bunch of it the other day for 39 cents a bag!!  I myself, was wondering if it could be added to MP  or CP soap...so I was here looking to see if anyone uses (used) cornstarch in a CP recipe or has tried these Color Blast powders for anything else.  Hopefully I can find a good use for them.


----------



## zolveria (Jun 14, 2018)

okay Holi colors is a festival in India. they formally used turmeric saffron crushed plants etc  in this festival. now we use skin safe colorants. fdc etc..
Holi colors are and have cornstarch in them. and are thrown in the air along with colored water. the colors you may have purchased may be okay if it is used for holi. however finding out how much cornstarch is in there will be the  mystery as a balanced amount is needed for bath bombs 

http://chameleoncolors.com/shop/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkvba2sbS2wIVBVSGCh3qYgxoEAAYASAAEgJVPPD_BwE


----------



## Relle (Jun 14, 2018)

Zolvera, if you are replying to the OP, they haven't been here in over 6 months.


----------



## zolveria (Jun 14, 2018)

i was at work double shift nurse life and was reading through post ..


----------

